# كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟



## Kiril (8 أغسطس 2007)

المسيحية الوحيدة التي تأمر بالمحبة حتي الاعداء
فلنري عدد الايات التي فيها الامر (أحبوا):-

تث 10: 19 فاحبوا الغريب لانكم كنتم غرباء في ارض مصر. 

مز 31: 23 احبوا الرب يا جميع اتقيائه.الرب حافظ الامانة ومجاز بكثرة العامل بالكبرياء. 

ار 14: 10 هكذا قال الرب لهذا الشعب.هكذا احبوا ان يجولوا.لم يمنعوا ارجلهم فالرب لم يقبلهم.الآن يذكر اثمهم ويعاقب خطاياهم. 

عا 5: 15 ابغضوا الشر واحبوا الخير وثبّتوا الحق في الباب لعل الرب اله الجنود يترأف على بقية يوسف 

زك 8: 19 هكذا قال رب الجنود.ان صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجا وفرحا واعيادا طيبة.فاحبوا الحق والسلام. 

مت 5: 44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. 

لو 6: 27 لكني اقول لكم ايها السامعون احبوا اعداءكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم. 

لو 6: 35 بل احبوا اعداءكم واحسنوا واقرضوا وانتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما وتكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين والاشرار. 

اف 5: 25 ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها 
* لم يقل ( انكحوا ما شئتم من النساء ) مش موضوعنا بس أحببت ارسل نقطة

كو 3: 19 ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهنّ 

1 بط 1: 22 طهّروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة. 

1 بط 2: 17 اكرموا الجميع.احبوا الاخوة.خافوا الله.اكرموا الملك 

 ايات كثيرة

ام 7: 18 هلم نرتو ودّا الى الصباح.نتلذذ بالحب. 

ام 27: 5 التوبيخ الظاهر خير من الحب المستتر. 

هذا جزء من كل


----------



## Kiril (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟*

ام 4: 6 لا تتركها فتحفظك أحببها فتصونك. 

مت 5: 46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك. 

مت 19: 19 اكرم اباك وامك واحب قريبك كنفسك. (القريب هو من يحتاج الي مساعدتي)

يو 13: 34 وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا.كما احببتكم انا تحبون انتم ايضا بعضكم بعضا. 

يو 14: 21 الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني.والذي يحبني يحبه ابي وانا احبه واظهر له ذاتي 

يو 15: 12 هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم. 

يو 15: 14 انتم احبائي ان فعلتم ما اوصيكم به. (لم يقل ما امرتكم)

يو 15: 15 لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي.  (من هذا الذي يقدر ان يقول مثل هذا الكلام الا الله وحده)

2 كو 11: 11 لماذا.ألاني لا احبكم.الله يعلم. 

اف 5: 2 واسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا واسلم نفسه لاجلنا قربانا وذبيحة للّه رائحة طيبة 

اف 5: 25 ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها 
(عظمة ....عظمة )

1 يو 2: 15 لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب. 

1 يو 4: 19 نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا اولا. 

رؤ 3: 19 اني كل من احبه اوبخه واؤدبة.فكن غيورا وتب. 

أنا اختصرت الايات فلو كنت كتبت كل الايات  مكنتش خلصت و لا لبكره الصبح


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟*

سلام ونعمة كيرو بجد موضوع حلو بس لو يا ريت تحمل حصر لعدد الايات
وتعملها بصورة رقمية عشان ممكن يبقي مرجع في كلام اخواتنا مع غير المسيحين


----------



## فادية (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟*

موضوع جميل جدا عزيزي كيرو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
 ويا ريت تعمل  زي ما فراي  بيقول عشان فعلا هيبقى الموضوع دا مرجع للمحاورين​


----------



## Kiril (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟*

أنا مش فاهم ازاي يعني ؟؟؟
يا ريت توضيح اكثر


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد ايات المحبة في الانجيل؟*

حلو خالص خالص الموضوع ده يا كيرو وتجميع هايل للايات
فعلا المحبة اهم سمة فى المسيحية
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ياكيرو...سلام ونعمة​


----------

